# Egg Mayonnaise



## csalt (May 1, 2007)

Any new twists on how you would serve this to make it look really attractive, and what with?


----------



## lulu (May 1, 2007)

How are you serving it now?  Paprika and/or cress?  In sandwhiches?  I adore egg mayonnaise...We have it (rarely now) in un ladylike sandwhiches with lots of salad leaves.  I also like a few cornichons cut and added to egg sandwiches, but recognise that might be individual.  If serving as the half eggs, on a plate/platter, How about loads of nasturtums?  They would be gorgeous and yummy too!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 1, 2007)

Oh? Now I get it.Your talking about egg salad or deviled eggs.
For deviled eggs or 1/2 eggs make as usual and decorrate with a sprig of parsley a piece of sliced olive I like a bit of red like some pimento or you can also put some red caviar on them.


----------



## ChefJune (May 1, 2007)

I don't know what that is!  but it sounds as tho you are talking about Egg Salad.  Is that the case?

If you add some finely chopped parsley to the egg salad, it perks it up a lot... just that little pop of green...  or, if you want to give it a Mexican twist, use cilantro (just don't serve it to me!)


----------



## csalt (May 1, 2007)

The half eggs, face down with some sald cream on top and papriks; usually on some lettuce or with watercress, or maybe with sliced avocado? or do you think crispy melba toast? or smoked salmon thin sheets?


----------



## jennyema (May 1, 2007)

I was served egg mayo by some Irish friends a summer or two ago, and I thought them a bit strange, as I am a huge lover of deviled eggs  Sliced boiled eggs with mayo and paprika on top.  They used crappy mayo, which was a bit of a turn off, but otherwise they were ok.

I think the garnishes for deviled eggs would work fine for these.  Cornichons, sliced pimento olives, caviar, roasted red peppers, anchovies, tapenade, pesto ....  Things that lend both color and flavor are what I usually use for deviled eggs.


----------



## lulu (May 1, 2007)

Jennyema, they may have used UK salad cream: a strange thing indeed, kind of watery compared to mayo, and slightly sour.  That is a very common way of serving them in UK (and not to my taste either )


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 1, 2007)

Spring of parsley, or coriander, and could also sprinkle over black pepper, or a few black peppercorns scattered on top


----------



## jennyema (May 1, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Jennyema, they may have used UK salad cream: a strange thing indeed, kind of watery compared to mayo, and slightly sour. That is a very common way of serving them in UK (and not to my taste either )


 
Lulu, I bet they did.  They sell that in the supermarkets near me, as well as an irish grocery store a block away.


----------



## lulu (May 1, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Lulu, I bet they did.  They sell that in the supermarkets near me, as well as an irish grocery store a block away.




My sympathy!  LOL


----------



## mish (May 1, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I don't know what that is! but it sounds as tho you are talking about Egg Salad. Is that the case?
> 
> ... (just don't serve it to me!)


 
I was thinking the same thing, Chef June. I'm also not a fan of egg salad, but you could serve it on a platter with cold asparagus (& a vinaigrette), & sliced tomatoes on a bed of butter lettuce. Another idea is a salad nicoise.


----------

